# HGR ,, REED PRENTICE 10"x 56" super heavy duty lathe ,, $328.00 markdown sale



## Silverbullet (Jan 22, 2018)

HGR 0917-092-0001
TAPER ATTACHMENT ,3 jaw chuck
3,000 lbs 
In markdowns section


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2018)

Reed Prentice only made a couple sizes of lathes and the smallest was a 14" that would swing 16-1/2" over the bed ways.

And that one a HGR is not a 10" swing lathe.  

They are good old rugged, built like a tank machine tool of its time.  Soft ways. 

https://images.hgrinc.com/inventory/0917/0917092/20170919143356792_L.JPG

https://hgrinc.com/?all=1&view&aisl..._price&max_price&pn=3&search_type&last_chance


----------



## middle.road (Jan 23, 2018)

Tank is an understatement for sure. 
Can you say 'Good ol' Iron'? 
Interesting Patina, kinda looks like it was laid down face first in a puddle.
What an enjoyable restoration project that would be...


----------



## ELHEAD (Jan 23, 2018)

Interesting Patina, kinda looks like it was laid down face first in a puddle.

Checked out the website. Looks like most of their markdowns, including tooling, have that same" PATINA".
Looks like good prices though.
DAVE


----------



## jakes_66 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, that R-P is older than mine!  I think mine is a 1936 model, serial number 15138.  The one at HGR is 14075.













My R-P is a 16x80 with a much higher spindle speed than most R-P lathes of this era.  It got a good workout this last week making a dump-truck driveshaft from heavy wall tubing.  

I think the 'patina' is just faded and stained yellow paint on the carriage/apron and tailstock of that machine at HGR.  Looks to be a great deal for occasional use or a collector.  I love that taper attachment... mine doesn't have one...


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 23, 2018)

When you zoom in on the pictures, that is rust.  HGR's warehouse has a leaky roof.  It wouldn't surprise me if it sat under one of the bad leaks for several years of saturated moisture either in their warehouse or an old shop where the lathe came from.

They also have a Axelson I would love to have, like I need another project.  All the handwheels, levers on the carriage are broken off, typical of HGR handling.


----------

